# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Tư vấn chỗ gia công CNC

## Thép Tôi

Hi mọi người,
Hiện em đang cần gia công CNC một số chi tiết khá lớn ( dài gần 1m), vật liệu bằng Nhôm, yêu cầu độ chính xác cao. Anh em nào biết nơi nào nhận gia công uy tín xíu ở tp.Hồ Chí Minh thì tư vấn giúp mình nha.
Cảm ơn mọi người nhìu.

----------


## vusvus

Bác up bản vẽ hay inbox em xem sao ợ

----------


## duynhatckm

> Hi mọi người,
> Hiện em đang cần gia công CNC một số chi tiết khá lớn ( dài gần 1m), vật liệu bằng Nhôm, yêu cầu độ chính xác cao. Anh em nào biết nơi nào nhận gia công uy tín xíu ở tp.Hồ Chí Minh thì tư vấn giúp mình nha.
> Cảm ơn mọi người nhìu.


Máy bên mình có thể gia công dài 2m5, anh có thể gửi bản vẽ qua email duynhatcokhi @gmail.com hoặc điện thoại số 01269804117.

----------

